
Studies show testosterone offers little benefits to aging men - amelius
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/testosterone-pills-wont-beef-up-your-brain-but-could-harm-your-heart/
======
padraic7a
There are large numbers of men who take testosterone and I don't imagine
[m]any of them do it for improvements in "cognition, bone health, anemia, and
cardiovascular health".

I think users might more likely be interested in effects on gainz, gunz and
muscle mass.

